
Microsoft Teams Adding Virtual Green Screens to Teams - culpable_pickle
https://www.reddit.com/r/Unexpected/comments/fqc6hs/comment/flq3lpm
======
chiph
This is something that Zoom has, and was mentioned on a recent call. People
were using random backgrounds (including a photo of a prison..) and the
message from leadership was "We need to have a corporate background for
everyone to use."

~~~
nunez
I think the green screens are one of the best parts of Zoom!

------
carstenhag
Well, this is at best a rumor, not sure why it was posted here.

~~~
haxxorsid
I work at Microsoft. It is true that the Custom background is already a
feature of it's internal "Elite Program" versioned Teams. Also, access to AOE
3 Definitive Edition is available.

------
0xabe
Gallery view would be nice

